# ISPConfig 2 + Webseite ohne Domain aufrufen



## hahni (3. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, wie man von einem Benutzer einer Webpräsenz (beispielsweise web20_test) die Inhalte in seinem Bereich über den Browser aufrufen kann, wenn er nicht "Admin" ist und quasi eine eigene Webseite haben möchte?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2013)

Die User webs erreichst Du über www.domain.tld/users/~web20_test


----------



## hahni (3. Apr. 2013)

Coole Sache! Probiere ich gleich mal aus! Kannst du mir bitte auch noch wegen der anderen Sache mit den nicht neu anlegbaren Domains helfen?


----------



## hahni (4. Apr. 2013)

Im konkreten Fall gibt es in dem Benutzer web20_test im Ordner "web" ein Unterverzeichnis "solaranlage" und darin eine "index.html".

Wenn ich also versuche, mit "http://www.domain.de/users/~web20_test/solaranlage/index.html" darauf zuzugreifen, geht leider nichts:

--
*Not Found*

 The requested URL /users/~web20_test/solaranlage/index.html was not found on this server.
 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at Domain.de Port 80
--


----------



## hahni (9. Apr. 2013)

Anfänglich dachte ich, eine .htaccess könnte schuld sein. Dem ist aber nicht so. Noch immer kommt 403er:

--
*Not Found*

 The requested URL /users/~web20_anlage/anlage/index.html was not found on this server.
 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at Domain.de Port 80
--

Woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (14. Okt. 2013)

Hallo hahni,

hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Ist zwar schon etwas her dein Problem, aber ich habe jetzt genau die gleiche Frage und bekomme den gleichen fehler.
Wer kann mir helfen?

Grüße
Benny


----------



## hahni (14. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Benny,

natürlich helfe ich gerne, wenn ich es denn kann! Die Sache mit dem Benutzer hat sich damals bei mir in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.

Der Aufruf, wie ihn Till weiter oben beschrieben hatte, hat auch bei mir so geklappt. Für den 403er-Fehler war bei mir irgend etwas anderes schuld.

Was bekommst du denn angezeigt, wenn du über die Domain und dann über den User gehst (sprich die Domain entsprechend aufrufst)?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Falloutboy6 (14. Okt. 2013)

Hallo hahni,

ich bekomme die Meldung 



> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /users/~web118 was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze13 with Suhosin-Patch  mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.6.6 mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16)  mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o Server at domain.de Port 80


Die Frage ist auch welche Domain muss dafür genommen werden? Ich habe es mit der Domain   Default Ns1:  probiert die bei den Einstellungen von ISPConfig steht.


----------



## hahni (14. Okt. 2013)

In deinem Fall müsste es dann eben heißen:
http://www.domain.tld/users/web118_info

Also für den Fall, dass der Benutzer von "web118" auch "web118_info" heißt. Andernfalls musst du immer den jeweiligen Benutzer verwenden, da letztendlich jeder einzelne Systembenutzer auch einen eigenen Webspache hat/hätte.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (14. Okt. 2013)

ah ok ich denke ich hab mich nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt.
Mein Problem ist, dass ein Kunde zu mir umzieht mit seiner Domain. Ich seine Seite aber vorher schon erstellen muss bevor ich den Domainumzug mache. Daher gibt es ja für diesen Benutzer noch keine Domain.


----------



## hahni (14. Okt. 2013)

Um ein Webpaket einzurichten, brauchst du doch ohnehin ein Webpaket? Denkbar wäre folgendes:

1.
Webpaket einrichten incl. einer Subdomain (wiebeispielsweise test.domain.tld). Die kann doch schon auf den neuen ISPConfig2-Server von dir zeigen. Dann wäre das Problem gelöst.

2.
Du nimmst eine bestehende (Test)-Webpräsenz, die schon auf dem neuen Server läuft und richtest dort dann einen Benutzer ein. Dann wäre der Aufruf auch möglich.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

